# How to get started?



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

hey everyone, im a newbie here. ill be 18 in march, and want to be a police officer. I'll be going to BCC for CJ in the fall. I'm also on my towns vol. FD and will be going for my EMT cert. this summer. I'm planning on looking for a dispatch job as soon as i turn 18 but was wondering if there are any other positions i might be able to apply for. I know when my father first became a LEO he got on as a reserve in my town right at 18, but now they require 60 college credits i believe, and/or some other requirments. any info and were to start looking would be great, trying to make the right connections and get my foot in the door somewhere asap. thanx in advance, steve


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

If you really want to get on a department in MA, then you should consider joining the military to get Vet status. If you have no interest in the military, it sounds like your on the right track with college. Get your degree, maintain a solid work history, good credit, stay out of trouble, no traffic violations, and did i mention stay out of trouble?? I don't know where you are from but maybe look into a cadet/police explorer program at a local department.


----------



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

im from swansea. I got an internship set up through school and i start next month. we spend a few days watching the dispatchers, then ride alongs the rest of the time. other then that, i dont know of any departments that still hire right at 18 like swansea used too.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

SJR87";p="49814 said:


> im from swansea. I got an internship set up through school and i start next month. we spend a few days watching the dispatchers, then ride alongs the rest of the time. other then that, i dont know of any departments that still hire right at 18 like swansea used too.


 Not many do, I actually don't think any Dept's in southeastern mass do.


----------

